
I lost 13 stone – now I know the truth about obesity - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/jan/05/truth-obesity-five-fat-myths-debunked#comment-124302779
======
ColinWright
Was it intentional that you linked to one of the comments, rather than to the
article itself?

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Sorry, just saw your comment- no, I thought I was linking to the article
itself. The Guardian's comment section has been behaving a bit weirdly for me
lately. Thanks for pointing it out.

